
Ask HN: How to learn C in 2020 - candidtim
Hello! I&#x27;m a programmer with experience mostly in Java&#x2F;Python&#x2F;Scala&#x2F;JS, and want to pick up on C language (not C++). It&#x27;s mostly by curiosity, not for professional use, not for now at least.<p>I&#x27;m pretty sure that C might have changed in the last decade or two, if not the language but the ecosystem at least. However googling &quot;C tutorial&quot; only bubbles up plenty of very basic guides and very few information about how people do C in 2020. Similarly, I have hard time finding any organized information about commonly-used libraries, etc.<p>What resources or online communities would you recommend in 2020 to pick on modern and professional C software development? Thank you!
======
Memosyne
I would recommend Modern C by Jens Gustedt[1]. It is organized in levels so if
you're already familiar with something you can skip ahead.

1 - [https://modernc.gforge.inria.fr/](https://modernc.gforge.inria.fr/)

~~~
candidtim
Thank you, this is very interesting, and very well structured indeed. I like
the "takeaways".

